# Lumi practices the retrieve and toy names



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So cute! Your voice is cute too. I imagine your voice is what Lumi sounds like! She is a bundle of energy and so smart! Watching other people's dogs actually do stuff makes me think mine is just REALLY lazy. Sometimes I have to literally drag my standard off the floor to get him to do something. I use treat-based training but he gets distracted or thinks how comfortable it was before I made him get up.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Yay, another video of Lumi! :cheers2:

She seems to have boundless energy and is so very clever, but you obviously harness it very well!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

She is SO CUTE! I wish we lived close enough to get our puppies together to play. I bet they'd have a blast! Ramses loves to kill his toys too, but he is insanely tennis ball crazy. Today I started working on drive toward the frisbee. 

Love the idea of teaching all the names for the toys. Very very cool!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, lumi is very smart! I love the way that she listens and pays attention. I met chaser this summer at a conference. He really does know all those words but he knows concepts too. His owner has now trained him to copy the owners movements. The owner asked the audience for a suggestion like "roll over" or "walk funny" and the owner would do it and then chaser copied him. Maybe that's next for lumi!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!!

Coconutgeordie, Chaser can do that!?? I'm SO excited to hear that!! I've wanted Lumi to learn that because I thought it would help me to teach her unique dance moves and Yoga poses. : D But I didn't now if it was possible. Now that it's been done, I hope I can find some info on it! I'd also like her to learn to count. And could you imagine addition and subtraction?? Chaser also knows her toys by groups, like balls, rope, stuffies. She's SO smart!

Tokipoke, you have no idea how many people would love to trade!! My last dog was just like Leroy! And I do miss that easy keeper!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I know this is a ridiculously old thread, but I was hoping for some training advice. How did you start with teaching fetch? Lucy will go out and grab what I throw and usually bring it about half way back before starting to "kill" the toy and play with it, I just can't seem to show her I would like her to bring the toy all the way back to me? Should I teach on a long line?

How old was Lumi when you started teaching the fetch and naming game? 

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------

